# Lib Tech 2011 Boards



## funner (Apr 26, 2008)

We filmed some of Lib Tech's new boards for the 2011 season. Check them out a year early here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2q7F0Sy3FI


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice, I'm really thinking of trying a skunk ape next year. I'm 6'6" tall and am thinking about giving the 190 a try. It would be a lot longer than my 164 but it could be fun.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

That video sort of Annoied me...not much detail/info on the boards really. I wanted to see more of the 2011 T.Rice boards for instance and they pretty much glossed right over them.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

it was nice to see their unique boards like the bird man and such


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to trying the gnu dirty pillow


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

here's a more indepth review btw

YouTube - LIb Tech 2011 Sneak Peak with Matt Olson - snowboards - part 1.mov

and part 2: YouTube - Lib Tech 2011 Sneak Peak with Matt Olson - snowboards - part 2.mov


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

These are much better. Sierrasnowboard always makes quality videos. I agree that the other one was annoying. It was like the dude was baked and had no idea what he was talking about.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

billygold18 said:


> I agree that the other one was annoying. It was like the dude was baked and had no idea what he was talking about.



yeah pete saari knows nothing about the mervin boards, he's just been making them for 25 years. Seems like a lot of lib's humor goes right over most of the kiddy's heads, misunderstand jokes on the rest of the industry as overhype. vuala detachable monoboard's are the future.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

That's great. Then he could have given a little more explanation and detail for those of us who haven't been making Mervin boards for the past 25 years.


----------



## Peabs (Nov 28, 2010)

Just got a 2010 Skunk ape 190 MTX, I'm 6'0 feet and 165lbs but I'm a bit of a freak of nature. I started off with the 180 but I took it back to the Source (retailer) and they let me switch it no problem, can't say I'd shop anywhere else after that. Heading out to Fernie B.C. (powder king) this Sunday, will let you know how it goes!


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Peabs said:


> Just got a 2010 Skunk ape 190 MTX, I'm 6'0 feet and 165lbs but I'm a bit of a freak of nature. I started off with the 180 but I took it back to the Source (retailer) and they let me switch it no problem, can't say I'd shop anywhere else after that. Heading out to Fernie B.C. (powder king) this Sunday, will let you know how it goes!


wow i envy you! let us know!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Peabs said:


> Just got a 2010 Skunk ape 190 MTX, I'm 6'0 feet and 165lbs but I'm a bit of a freak of nature. I started off with the 180 but I took it back to the Source (retailer) and they let me switch it no problem, can't say I'd shop anywhere else after that. Heading out to Fernie B.C. (powder king) this Sunday, will let you know how it goes!


That is a gigantic board for you. Why do you ride such a big board?


----------



## Peabs (Nov 28, 2010)

Qball said:


> That is a gigantic board for you. Why do you ride such a big board?


not sure, ever since I was a kid and learned to board I always wanted longer, a few years back I got a 165 K2 wide, but that was still too short, and I had a 180 for a bit but standing on that was the same. I love long for its stability as you can just bomb over moguls or any terrain no prob, plus it helps for landing jumps when you can get an edge in sooner. It'll be a flagship forsure and I'll have to see how turning it goes, but am sure stoked for it!


----------

